# Interior upgrade



## Joseph_f82 (May 10, 2021)

I was thinking to change my m4 black interior to red any ideas where to look ?


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Authorized BMW store.


----------



## Joseph_f82 (May 10, 2021)

Doug Huffman said:


> Authorized BMW store.


Around how much you think the cost


----------



## digby (Oct 3, 2013)

Huge amount !


----------



## azreal (Nov 13, 2021)

What are you changing, trim or leather dye?


----------



## M_Bimmer (Dec 14, 2019)

OP probably already gave up...it's been six months, but here are current items (used):

Here's the rear seat, used, for $800+$250 shipping (does not include tax)....2015-2019 BMW M4 F82 Red Leather Rear Seat Cushions
Here are the rear panels, used for $180+$70 shipping (does not include tax)...2015-2019 BMW M4 F82 Red Leather Rear Panel Left
Here are the rear panels, used for $180+$70 shipping (does not include tax)..2015-2019 BMW BMW M4 F82 Red Leather Rear Panel Right

The above is at $1550 (no including tax) to get the rear done red...and the front seats + front door cards will be at least 70% of the total cost, if not more, if you can find them......so expect north of $2500...

Here is good set....$2500 (not including shipping)


----------

